# New forum selection feature



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have just installed the feature that allows you to select which forums you see on the the main forum list. This will also include "get new" and "get daily" searches (meaning the searches will only include the forums you have on your list).

Go to your UserCP and select "Options" (or just go HERE)

Look toward the bottom and you will see the new section for hiding forums. You can select up as many as you want.

Enjoy!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks Chris, very nice to only see the forums for the services you subscribe to.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

IndyMichael said:


> Thanks Chris, very nice to only see the forums for the services you subscribe to.


Agree. It's a very handy feature and very easy to customize. If you only want to search certain forums, just exclude all the others and off you go. Then when you get bored with only looking at certain forums, just open them all back up again. Only takes a few seconds. The problem is that it has no affect on the new threads listing on the home page.

I realize that this hack has been around a while but with the new software, it was a snap to install.  Expect more new features coming soon.


----------

